# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Trilladora marca BHENTAL

## corinasrl

Cuento para su venta con una trilladora pequeña de café y otros granos original inglesa toda hecha en fierro fundido ,marca BHENTAL, así como una calibradora cilíndrica de granos de tres mallas de segunda ,en perfecto estado y funcionalidad, de ocacion ,las cuales se encuentran en Chiclayo - Lambayeque.  
Contacto: ventas@corinasrl.comTemas similares: Trilladora de Quinua Artículo: Agricultores de Pillao mejoran producción con trilladora donada por Odebrecht Artículo: Odebrecht entregó máquina trilladora a Asociación de Productores Nueva Visión TERMÓMETROS DE PINCHAR MARCA HANNA Los transgenicos y la marca peru no se contraponen

----------

